# CRP4848 versus FLA300



## lambeater (Sep 9, 2008)

Good morning guys, I am new to this forum but also ready to get serious about building my first cnc router. I think iv'e narrowed it down to 2 machines, the CRP4848 or FLA300. I notice that they are similar but also very different. Does anyone have comparisons on the 2, pro's cons etc. Also the motor sizes, are there any advantages going to the bigger 34 size. This is for a home shop.

thx
Lambeater


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

If you want less headache and hassle and better customer service, then without a doubt go with CNCRouterparts. He is much quicker to respond to you and he is also more active on the Zone.


----------

